# found pigeon please help



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all i know its been asked numerous times but i found a pigeon on a small green in the middle of our estate today it only looks like a baby,but it cannot fly yet,i know you should leave baby birds where they are but everyone lets there dogs run on the small green and it wouldnt last 2 minutes,i gave it a couple of hours but it was still there so i managed to pick the pigeon up and put it in a spare rabbit hutch we have in the shed,added some straw and left it with a small bowl of water and wild bird seed i dont think it is injured just doesnt know how to fly yet,whats the best bet now thanks ive added a picture of the pigeon with rule to show size


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You did the right thing picking it up, it might even be a bit too young for its parents to find it...It is a baby wood pigeon and ideally shoukd be taken to a rescue centre where it can be with other woodies and be released with them fot safety. 

Can you let me know roughly where you are so I can see if there is a pigeon friendly rescue centre near you?

It will need feeding as at that age the parents are still feeding. The best way to feed it will be to defrost some peas in warm water and while they are still warm pop them into his mouth one at a time. He will probably need about 50 three times a day, but just give a few nice wet ones at first to ensure he is digesting. With any luck he will get the idea and start eating from your hand.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

hi thanks for that im in doncaster/rotherham area and dont mind travelling if anyone can help us thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Would you be able to get him to Sheffield?

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue
South Road
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
England
S6 3TD

01142349656


----------



## iwols (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks feefo will take it through tomorrow they said no problem,have just given the pigeon about 30 peas,will giving it two more feeds about the same today and one about six in the morning before i go to work be enough and it wont be till about 4pm tomorrow before i can get though to sheffield,does this sound enough thanks iwols


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is good.


----------

